# I want to include the hyperlinks from the table I am Importing using Power Query



## onseyeds (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi,

I have used iqy files for excel on mac. It loaded the table results and i was able to format it but it left the hyperlink as needed. I decided to try power query and used my windows version of excel and I am able to make the connection and pull the data. Much easier to deal with. But the problem is the data in column 4 are names that when you click on them, it takes you to their profile. I want to leave that link in place. I have not been able to find anything in my searches to leave the <a href> link when importing.

Example page of results that I am importing in is
https://okwa.us/results_view.asp?tid=111&did=1&sid=3&show=1

Thank you

Kevin


----------



## onseyeds (Aug 30, 2019)

Not sure if this matters - I am not using Power BI. If the solution is the same thats fine. But that is why I didn't post it in this forum first.

Also not sure why that link got so messed up. 

https://okwa.us/results_view.asp?tid=111&did=1&sid=3&show=1

thank you


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 30, 2019)

> Not sure if this matters - I am not using Power BI.


Power Query is a part of Power BI (and your title says "I want to include the hyperlinks from the table I am Importing *using Power Query*")[h=2][/h]


----------



## onseyeds (Aug 30, 2019)

no problem, I had seen in searching for a solution that a lot of the results included it, and I had even went to the Power BI website and noticed it was a paid for app. I am just trying to do some research to help our league out with understanding the importance of tracking data before making changes.

thank you for any help i can get.

Kevin


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 30, 2019)

There are a few people on this site who use Power Query a lot.  Hopefully, they will see this and one will be able to help out.


----------



## sandy666 (Aug 30, 2019)

PowerQuery doesn't support hyperlink (yet)

Maybe try 







but I got an error when I tried it


----------



## citizenbh (Aug 31, 2019)

Try this:
Duplicate first query and load as text
Filter hyperlinks, and merge both queries by name

LINK:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pvym63yfcgo037q/Include_HyperLinks_in_tablePQ.xlsx?dl=0


----------



## onseyeds (Sep 2, 2019)

citizenbh,

Worked perfect with one exception. I had to add a index column to use as the matching colmn. The example that you went off of only had 1 url. Currently I have 50 or more and it will continue to grow. I am right at 22,000 results. You have helped more than you know. To actually create the hyperlink that you can click, I had to join the columns after I loaded the table. Was not able to make it inside the power query editor. 

Thanks again!


----------



## citizenbh (Sep 2, 2019)

onseyeds said:


> citizenbh,
> 
> Worked perfect with one exception. I had to add a index column to use as the matching colmn. The example that you went off of only had 1 url. Currently I have 50 or more and it will continue to grow. I am right at 22,000 results. You have helped more than you know. To actually create the hyperlink that you can click, I had to join the columns after I loaded the table. Was not able to make it inside the power query editor.
> 
> Thanks again!



Your welcome!


----------

